# Weather/barometric pressure sickness



## Carrie (Jun 2, 2007)

Is anyone else overly sensitive to sudden, drastic changes in barometric pressure due to weather, and if so, do you have any hints for dealing with it? Mine is so debilitating when it happens that I'm not really able to do anything but lie around and wait for it to abate (I truly hate missing work because of something so silly!). I usually try Advil or Tylenol for the headache part, Benadryl or a decongestant for the head/sinus pressure, and cola syrup for the nausea, and by the end of the day I feel even worse than if I'd tried nothing, I think. 

I'm going to order a Neti pot to see how it helps with my sinuses and allergies, and I'm hoping it might help with the barometric stuff, too. 

If anyone has any other tips, they'd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 2, 2007)

I have the same problems due to allergies, Carrie and I think the neti pot might help. I went and go some saline nose spray that has eucalyptus and menthol added that really helped my sinuses last night after suffering for days and taking three ibuprofens at once to deal with the headaches. 
I just haven't gotten around to shopping for the pot yet, but Vicks Saline nose spray with the menthol is good too and was only $2 until I get one.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks so much, GEF, I'm going to try that! I had no idea that there were nasal sprays that had more natural ingredients like that, and are non-habit forming. I'd be way more likely to use this kind of thing regularly than the Neti pot, I think, so I'm going to try this first.


----------

